# Registrierte Marke



## Arne Buchwald (30. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

wie stelle ich fest, ob eine Domain bzw. ein Teil des Domainnamens markenrechtlich national sowie international geschützt ist???

(Man will sich ja keinen Ärger einfangen )

Danke,


----------



## Nino (5. Juli 2002)

Ich glaube das kannst du nicht festellen.
Du wirst schon kein Ärger bekommen falls sie geschützt ist.
Höchstens wirst du verwarnt.
Falls du mit geschützt das meinst, was ich glaube


----------

